# Oops I did it again!



## VincekFarm (Jun 27, 2011)

I brought home another goat.. just when I'm trying to have a big herd reduction. I'm soo very ashamed of myself.  Her color drew me to her, then her conformation made me take her home.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Pics!


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

we all fall off the wagon from time to time..forgive yourself and move on


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

What a pretty girl!!!

What's her name? Lines? Lol!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Hey thats my line 
Pretty little girl  Congrats , we would love to see more pictures when she settles in  Dont beat yourself up , lolol Its a losing battle honey 
Dont talk to me about falling off the wagon , lolol :ROFL::ROFL::ROFL:
I just brought home four goats in two weeks :coffee2:
Made a trip to Mass. and then one to NJ


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

HAHA Laura! 

Hey, if it were 100% up to me, I'd be in trouble all the goats I would buy!! Lol!


----------



## AmyBoogie (May 20, 2013)

I have a separate internet window open on my computer with tabs of all the different ads running for all the different goats I want NOW. My Mom was in VT last week and I came really close to having her bring home a champion doeling. SO CLOSE. I'm successfully holding off until the last 3 that I have already purchased are home next week. After that, I'm not sure what will stop me. I wanna be like Laura!

Congrats on your new little doe


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

ROFL when I was first building my herd , I had brought the twins home one week then went back for another one I couldn't get my mind off of and came home with another three !
Seriously though , if I can I like to buy two together because they bond and have someone to hang with when trying to put them in with the herd when the time is right. It also takes the brunt of the head butting off one particular goat . I love my reasoning 
Goats , goats , goats. :hammer::hammer::hammer::hammer::hammer:


----------



## AmyBoogie (May 20, 2013)

I agree. 2 at a time is the way to go. Maybe even 3


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Pretty girl! Congrats!


----------



## TrinityRanch (Mar 26, 2013)

Nice little girl! Cant wait for more pictures of her! 



Trickyroo said:


> Hey thats my line
> Dont talk to me about falling off the wagon , lolol :ROFL::ROFL::ROFL:
> I just brought home four goats in two weeks :coffee2:


You know, when I first saw this thread, I immediately thought of you buying another goat! :ROFL: Too funny!!! "Whoops-I-Bought-Another-Goat" is your middle name!!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Thanks Katelyn , lolol


----------



## KorfusFarms (Jun 30, 2013)

Cute girl. I have the same problem lately. Good thing I have a very understanding and supportive husband or I would be in trouble!


----------



## BillieJoeHoofstrong (Mar 16, 2013)

I went to fair with 1 and came home with 2 then a few weeks later i got 2 more


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

It's contagious, what can we say!!! congrats and I totally understand I keep finding myself looking for more goats. I started with 2 last May, the 2 more in June, then yet another one (buck 1) in November, 2 lambs in January and a milking kinder in February, then buckling #2 in May, and another milker kinder doe in June, and hey I'm looking for more My excuse, we have 7 acres that need a whole lot of munching, and I need to keep my boys busy this next breeding season 
She is adorable


----------

